# LUXOR WIRE WHEELS ANY GOOD?



## DOUBLE D 88 (Sep 17, 2007)

ARE THEY?


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

why?


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE D 88_@Dec 3 2007, 11:24 PM~9368675
> *ARE THEY?
> *


Damn, those are some old school rims! I used to roll on 80 spoke bolt on luxors back in the day...you're better off rollin some og chinas :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Dec 3 2007, 11:24 PM~9369145
> *why?
> *


x2


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE D 88_@Dec 3 2007, 11:24 PM~9368675
> *ARE THEY?
> *


i rolled them back in the day never had a problem but if you plan on buying some you might as well spend the 300 to 400 bucks for a set of knock-off china's that are brand new homie


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

I NEVER HAD ANY PROBS WITH MY LUXORS K/0'S....BACK IN 2000-2001....BUT THERE ARE SO MANY REAL K/O WHEELS OUT RIGHT NOW (CHINAS), YOU HAVE ALOT OF CHOICES...AND THEY ARE REAL AFFORDABLE.  OR JUS GET SOME D'S! :biggrin:


----------



## Glen Snyder (Sep 16, 2020)

I bought a new set of center golds. When my car was finished with paint i sent it out to have tires mounted then rim put on. First time i seen the rims i shit. China rimes ard twice as nice half the price the chrome plate on the rime is so dull the finished is so bad. I called luxor they said u mounted their yours. Im embarrassed to roll them with mh candy paint. The rims sit in mh garage. I bought china's look so much better. Fuck luxor


----------

